# New Lumens Factory option for Surefire 9N/9AN Commander



## DayofReckoning (May 16, 2018)

Just saw this pop up on the LumensFactory website. I know it's technically an LED upgrade but I think only us guys that browse the Incandescent forum are familiar with the 9N/9AN, so I thought it might be best posted here.

http://www.lumensfactory.com/en/product_detail.php?pid=405

I wonder if they will follow suit and make a drop-in for the 8X/8NX/8AX?


----------



## Illum (May 16, 2018)

Looks interesting for sure, considering the the halogens are $30 a pop thats not bad. 

The biggest hurdle for the 9N/9AN is the battery. The Surefire original is.... just ok, 1700mAH, very high self discharge rate.


----------



## DayofReckoning (May 16, 2018)

Illum said:


> Looks interesting for sure, considering the the halogens are $30 a pop thats not bad.
> 
> The biggest hurdle for the 9N/9AN is the battery. The Surefire original is.... just ok, 1700mAH, very high self discharge rate.



You are being too nice about the B90  IMHO it was a terrible battery from the beginning. I swapped it out for a Streamlight Stinger battery, from Empire I believe, and saw a substantial increase in performance in my 8X/8NX lights. Sadly, due to the design, the Stinger batteries will not work in the 9AN


----------



## sidfishez (Dec 29, 2018)

I have just installed a Lumens Factory LED in my 9n and was impressed. First, by the brightness and second the working time on stock B90 batteries that would only keep the stock bulb going for a few minutes. Great runtime with a single 18650 with adapter ( no stats yet). Also since the Lumens Factory LED is good to 9 volts, I have had excellent results using a paper wrap and two 20650 batteries (no adapter).


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 29, 2018)

This company is great! They are basically keeping old school Surefire’s alive. IMO


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 29, 2018)

Long live Lumens Factory.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2019)

LOL, thank you for the support guys.

Yes, keeping those much loved good quality old school lights alive is part of the ideals of the company.
They just don't make lights like they used to, some lights can never be replaced in my opinion.
So finding ways to update and upgrade them are always fun for me.

Just because they use an "obsolete" light source (which I disagree entirely)
Perfectly good and high quality lights (not to mention high priced when brought) should not be left in the drawer to collect dust when many of them are better built, engineered and designed than the new lights that are available now.

Fun fact, the 9AN was THE very first Surefire I ever brought.
I brought it maybe in 2004, before Lumens Factory was established. 
It was brought as a Birthday gift for my Father.
We actually modded the original incandescent lamps (both the high beam and low beam) when the high beam died.
It was left on the shelf after all this time and until I decided to look into the possibilities of a LED module for it early last year (2018).
I admit that I should have done this long ago, hopefully people still keep theirs around.

So I started the 8X/8NX/8AX project shortly after the release of the 9AN-LED module because I should have done it long ago for that light as well. LOL.

And yes, the 8X/8NX/8AX LED module is recently done and already released.

Old flashlights never die, with love, dedication and upgrades they wouldn't fade away either.



Cheers and Happy New Year.

Mark


----------



## RamTuff (Feb 18, 2019)

Can anyone comment on the functionality of the 9N's charging cradle/base with newer form batteries? i.e. will it charge the 18650/20650's mentioned here in the thread?

And definitely +1 on Lumens Factory, customer service is outstanding.


Edit: After re-reading the thread title, my apologies for potentially diverting the thread. Think I found my answer; by accident, in; of all places, an eBay add for a 9AN Commander...

"NOTE don't charge 18650 in stock charger, it's for B90 cells ONLY"


----------



## DUQ (Feb 19, 2019)

Makes me wish I never sold my 9AN :sigh:


----------



## Nortiz1035 (Feb 25, 2019)

This is great! I love the look and feel of the 9an, but the batteries were garbage. I swear they only lasted 5 minutes a charge..... looks like I may be resurrecting the old girl sooner than I thought.


----------



## FernT458 (Apr 27, 2019)

sidfishez said:


> I have just installed a Lumens Factory LED in my 9n and was impressed. First, by the brightness and second the working time on stock B90 batteries that would only keep the stock bulb going for a few minutes. Great runtime with a single 18650 with adapter ( no stats yet). Also since the Lumens Factory LED is good to 9 volts, I have had excellent results using a paper wrap and two 20650 batteries (no adapter).




Hi,

would you mind sharing which adaptor you use on the 9n with the 18650?

Thanks


----------



## sidfishez (Apr 28, 2019)

FernT458. TAD customs makes a two piece aluminum capsule for the 18650 that replaces the stock B90 battery. Also altermann has a capsule adapter for the 18650 that has a built in mcClicky switch for added ease of opreration. TAD is about $40 plus shipping. altermann gets about $55 plus. Hope this helps you.


----------



## FernT458 (May 21, 2019)

sidfishez said:


> FernT458. TAD customs makes a two piece aluminum capsule for the 18650 that replaces the stock B90 battery. Also altermann has a capsule adapter for the 18650 that has a built in mcClicky switch for added ease of opreration. TAD is about $40 plus shipping. altermann gets about $55 plus. Hope this helps you.




Thank you very much...!


----------

